# Huge Rattlesnake in MI?



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Father in Law sent me a pic that shows a rattler 9 ft 1 inch and 97 lbs. I have ran into the smaller ones 3-4 ft but this things huge. Supposedly found just north of Chesaning. Turkey Creek coal plant? All I know is the guy holding that thing is holding a monster, Ive been out west many times and never seen one out there that big! Dont know how to send a link, but its got to be out there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Must be feeding on Yetis.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Must be feeding on Yetis.


 That thing is friggin huge.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Must be feeding on Yetis.



....or Cougars. 

Ed


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Huge or small they all are protected.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

shouldnt have it in a picture?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

story fits a rattler recently taken in Texas, 97lb rattle snake... the ones in MI are maybe 2lbs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Michigans only indigenous rattler:

http://www.museum.state.il.us/muslink/prairie/htmls/popups/reptiles_massasauga.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is this it?

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/txsnake.asp


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

It wasnt so much the snake that got my attentionas the location. Either way thanks for the straight skinny!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Where do you think I learned how to take fish pictures. lol


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Everything is BIGGER in Texas.....


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

3ft or 9ft I still hate em, especially the one's at my feet.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Howitzer said:


> 3ft or 9ft I still hate em, especially the one's at my feet.



Ditto:yikes:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

As ESOX said, the only rattler in MI is the Massasauga and 3' is a big one. They're also either threatened or endangered, I can't remember which but they used to be pretty common. When I was working on my degree, I took herpetology and we tried to find some on a field trip but were unable.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This guy holding the snake must be some strong dude to hold 100 lbs out at that angle... I'm guessing less than that weight....


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

is this the one your refering to,this one said came out of tifton georgia *







*


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

They taste good though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I could find you a half dozen in an afternoon, especially this time of year. Right in the Metro Tri-County area.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Not real sure what to make of it yet. But it is in the local paper around here ???


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

ESOX said:


> I could find you a half dozen in an afternoon, especially this time of year. Right in the Metro Tri-County area.


Belle Isle was infested with rattle snakes if I am not mistaken, they put pigs out there because pigs instictivly stomp on them. I

Therefore I like pigs.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am just curious,
Are rattlesnakes native to Michigan?
Or are they an "invasive species".


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

.480 said:


> I am just curious,
> Are rattlesnakes native to Michigan?
> Or are they an "invasive species".


The *Mississauga* is native.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Actually, they are not listed as threatened or endanger. They are listed as "species of special concern by the state of Michigan and it is a candidate for federal listing. They are still protected by the State of Michigan so do not kill them. Besides they are pretty cool reptiles and will very rarely bite a human unless handled, and even then they are not life threatening bites as their venom is relatively mild. Just think of them as rodent control.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

JDubya said:


> Actually, they are not listed as threatened or endanger. They are listed as "species of special concern by the state of Michigan and it is a candidate for federal listing. They are still protected by the State of Michigan so do not kill them. Besides they are pretty cool reptiles and will very rarely bite a human unless handled, and even then they are not life threatening bites as their venom is relatively mild. Just think of them as rodent control.


I knew it was something like that I just didn't take the time to see exactly how they were listed.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Once in a while Michigan Rattlers are large. There was one found in Ogemaw County back in the 70's. Found along Houghton Creek. It made the papers. About 6'.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

From the link that ESOX posted:



> *Interesting facts:
> *If a massasauga snake is cornered, it may throw itself into a coil and shake its rattle.


Reaallly......:chillin:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Heres my Rattlesnake tale from this past Fall......http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111690


----------

